# MDA/MDAR/CRNA billing



## missyah20 (Oct 31, 2013)

Good Morning,
  I am hoping to gather some information on the below question.

In a teaching hospital where all anesthesia cases are supervised by an MDA.  If a MDAR (resident) starts a case and then a CRNA comes in for relief and finishes the case can both the MDAR and the CRNA bill for their services (each billing for the time they were on the case)?  Same question if their places were reversed.  CRNA starts the case and the MDAR comes in for relief and finishes.

Thanks!!


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 14, 2013)

Best practice dictates that "like provider relieve like provider"........CRNA relieve CRNA, resident relieve resident.


----------

